
An EPYC trip to Rome: AMD is Cloudflare's 10th-generation Edge server CPU - pgodzin
https://blog.cloudflare.com/an-epyc-trip-to-rome-amd-is-cloudflares-10th-generation-edge-server-cpu/
======
ksec
Intel 6162 @ $3115.00 x 2 = $6230

AMD EPYC 7642 [1] @$5,312.13

A recent model from 2019 would be Intel® Xeon® Gold 6262V Processor [2]. Which
is the same 24 Core but Cascade Lake, lower TDP ( On Paper ) , and cost $2900,
or $5800 for 48 Core.

So for roughly the same price you get 30% Request Per Watt Increase. Which is
like the article suggest, lower than what I expected. May be one reason why
AMD hasn't gained more market shares in Server.

Hopefully the next EPYC trip to Milan will be better than the trip to Icelake.

Edit: There is actually another article from CF on the EPYC performance. [3]

[1] [https://www.avadirect.com/EPYC-7642-48-Core-2-3-3-3GHz-
Turbo...](https://www.avadirect.com/EPYC-7642-48-Core-2-3-3-3GHz-Turbo-
SP3-225W-OEM-Processor/Product/12942536)

[2]
[https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/193972/...](https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/193972/intel-
xeon-gold-6262v-processor-33m-cache-1-90-ghz.html)

[3] [https://blog.cloudflare.com/impact-of-cache-
locality/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/impact-of-cache-locality/)

~~~
anonsivalley652
At the beginning of the month, I bought a single watercooling block for a
Supermicro board that cools dual SP3 CPUs and the VRM. It's going into a
virtualized workstation/server with half a TiB of RAM and dual entryish-level
Romes (I'll buy new/used 7742's later).

If the Rome NDA roadmap compared to actual time is any guide, Milan will be
out within the next few weeks. (I'm hoping for a price drop on Rome.)

I'm working on learning propane+oxy borosilicate glass bending & tempering and
figuring out how to make a custom 14-port distro plate with dual D5's. Fusion
360, McMaster's and somewhere that has a 3-axis milling machine for rent maybe
in my future.

EDIT: here's the rough specs, plus another ~$1400 for watercooling gear

[https://pcpartpicker.com/list/ypnTFG](https://pcpartpicker.com/list/ypnTFG)

